

Ask HN: Please review my startup www.Swayable.com - static47

The HN community has been a great resource to me in learning all sorts of startup advice/tips etc. I'd like to get some feedback/reviews on my startup http://www.Swayable.com
======
jayzee
Promising but one huge issue in mind:

You have developed a broad service and there is nothing wrong with that. But
you need to focus on one particular vertical to grow. Let me explain why.

As you will discover the challenge is not in developing the site (though that
is not to be minimized). The challenge is in growing the user base. The only
practical cost effective way for a start-up to do this is by word-of-mouth.

When you target multiple verticals (sports, handbags etc) people are not going
to become passionate about the site. And people are not going to come to it
again and again for opinions. A few visionary souls may try it out but never
return.

So you need to pick a vertical which gets people in that group to come back
again and again to your site. And refer it to their friends. Thus a viral loop
is born and a community comes alive. And then you can move to an adjacent
vertical. And grow from there. Its going to take time. And it is hard to focus
on a vertical because you will feel that you are reducing the size of your
market.

But you need to focus. Pick some sector/user demographic. Quora did this
brilliantly by focusing on the start-up group. Facebook did .edu. etc.

~~~
olegious
Is it possible for him to just wait and see what community of users makes up
most of the userbase and then slowly begin to focus the product on them?

------
olegious
The header area is very busy, I would eliminate some of the elements like
"Swayable is a cool new way to help you make decisions online or on the go
Create a Swayable comparing anything you can take a photo of or find on the
web.Let your social circle Sway your decision." Then make the video tour icon
smaller. You have "Register" and "Login" in the header and in the nav bar
fairly close to each other, you can eliminate one of the pairs to reduce
clutter.

------
togasystems
Looks good

\- had a problem swaying from iphone not the app... Got an error saying there
was a problem \- have you thought of making this a facebook app?

------
fezzl
Your homepage is too B2B-ish and too cluttered.

------
venturebros
Good idea but not a fan of the design.

------
zone2
clickable <http://www.Swayable.com>

------
jetjune
Great site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

